

PageRanking species for predicting extinctions - 10ren
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/googlefoodwebs/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Report from the BBC here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=805184>

No discussion ...

------
calcnerd256
Eigenvectors, eh?

------
onreact-com
I'd propose some SEO for endangered species then.

